# Changer icônes (Safari, Mail)



## MacDavid (1 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Depuis le passage à Le Capitanm je n'arrive pas à changer les icônes de Mail et de Safari. Une astuce? 

Un grand merci!


----------



## macomaniac (1 Octobre 2015)

Salut *MacDavid*.

Tu es bloqué par le SIP (System Integrity Protection) : c'est un nouveau protocole de sécurisation de l'OS, instaurant dans la mémoire statique  NVRAM de la Carte-Mère l'argument "Rootless" qui se trouve pris en charge par le kernel dès le démarrage du Mac. Les 2 principaux composants de "Rootless" sont : a) le kext_signing (protocole de vérification d'intégrité des extensions Apple au démarrage) repris de l'OS «Yosemite» ; et b) un attribut étendu (extended_attribute) d'immutabilité distribué récursivement aux répertoires critiques du Système, qui les rend non-modifiables après démarrage - même en passant en droits root.

Il est possible nonobstant de neutraliser (provisoirement ou définitivement) ce protocole du SIP, afin de récupérer une liberté de manipulation d'_items_ relevant du Système - ne serait-ce que les icônes d'applications Apple. Mais pour ce faire, il faut impérativement re-démarrer sur la partition de récupération «Recovery HD 10.11» - ce que je t'invite à faire en pressant les touches *⌘R* au démarrage.

Parvenu à l'environnement de la «Recovery HD», néglige la fenêtre d'accueil des 4 Utilitaires OS X et va dans la barre supérieure de menus de l'écran au menu "_Utilitaires_" pour lancer le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre qui s'affiche, saisis à jouxter l'invite de commande -bash-3.2# :


```
csrutil disable
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour activer la commande) --> cette commande invoque le nouveau programme UNIX : csrutil (abréviation pour : Configuration Security Rootless Utility = Utilitaire gérant le protocole de Sécurité de la Configuration Système : "Rootless" [suspension des droits root] --> programme qui n'est disponible que dans le Système de la «Recovery HD») avec le verbe : disable = "désactiver" qui supprime l'instruction "Rootless" en NVRAM, laquelle n'est donc pas passée au kernel lors du démarrage. Après re-démarrage sur ton OS «El Capitan», tu vas pouvoir entre autres re-manipuler les icônes d'applications Apple comme avant.

Au cas où tu voudrais, ensuite, rétablir le protocole du SIP au démarrage de ton Mac --> re-démarre encore par *⌘R* sur ta partition de récupération «Recovery HD 10.11», relance le «Terminal» et passe cette fois-ci la commande inverse de la précédente :


```
csrutil enable
```
 et ↩︎ --> tu invoques le même programme avec le verbe "activer" : au re-démarrage sur «El Capitan», les répertoires critiques de l'OS seront de nouveau affectés récursivement par l'attribut étendu d'immutabilité découlant de "Rootless".

Deux autres commandes se trouve disponibles dans le «Terminal» de la «Recovery HD 10.11» pour le programme csrutil :


```
csrutil status
```
 et  ↩︎ --> il s'agit d'une requête d'information du statut actuel du SIP demandée au programme csrutil (commande qui ne requiert pas de re-démarrage) et qui retourne l'information : enabled ou disabled selon que le SIP est activé ou désactivé pour le Mac.


```
csrutil clean
```
 et ↩︎ --> cette commande (qui requiert un re-démarrage sur l'OS) rétablit tous les arguments en NVRAM à leur défaut en réinstaurant "Rootless" de ce fait même.

[Pour des variations de détails, je te renvoie à ce fil : ☞*Rootless OSX El Capitain ?*☜ où j'avais déjà distillé quelques gloses sur le sujet.

La série de re-démarrages : OS X => Recovery HD => OS X requise pour désactiver le SIP, et celle corollaire : OS X => Recovery HD => OS X requise pour le réactiver, ne peuvent que faire penser à une variation moderne du _Mythe de Sisyphe_. À ceux qui s'en chagrineraient, _Albert Camus_ a déjà répondu dans la phrase finale de son livre éponyme : «Il faut imaginer _Sisyphe_ heureux»...






]


----------



## MacDavid (1 Octobre 2015)

Une réponse... grandiose.
Oui.

Merci, merci.
J'aime pas trop être bloqué par le système.
Je m'en vais donc faire la manip'

Quel risque de neutraliser définitivement SIP?

Merci encore


----------



## maupileo (28 Novembre 2015)

*Merci* pour cette réponse très complète ! Fonctionne à merveille chez moi, sous El Capitain !


----------



## Kame Sama (9 Février 2016)

Ca a l'air de fonctionner votre truc sauf que j'ai pas trop compris comment on arrive à l'environnement du Recovery HD 10.11


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2016)

Salut *Kame Sama*.

Il te suffit de (re-)démarrer ton Mac les touches *⌘R* (*cmd R)* tenues pressées ensemble jusqu'à l'obtention de la  => c'est le démarrage sur le Système auxiliaire de la «Recovery HD» qui réside sur une petite partition invisible du disque du Mac, juste en-dessous de celle d'OS X.

Tu accèdes à un Bureau où se trouve affiché un panneau de 4 Utilitaires OS X, mais tu disposes aussi d'une barre supérieure de menus en haut de l'écran. Au menu _Utilitaires_, tu pourras lancer le «Terminal», saisir la commande :


```
csrutil disable
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour activer la commande) --> le SIP (System Integrity Protection) sera désactivé à ton re-démarrage sur OS X et tu pourras modifier les icônes d'applications Apple_natives en t'authentifiant avec ton mot-de-passe admin - comme au _bon vieux temps_...


----------



## black-hawk (11 Août 2016)

Je viens d'effectuer la manip mais ça ne marche pas chez moi...
Je suis sous 10.10.6.


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2016)

C'est peut-être parce que tu utilises une version de MacOS X qui n'existe pas 

Plus sérieusement, à quel moment ca coince?
Qu'est ce qui ne "marche" pas?


----------



## black-hawk (11 Août 2016)

Ah oui pardon je suis sous 10.11.6! 
Cela fait seulement 3 jours que j'ai ce nouvel ordinateur, il faut le temps de s'y remettre!

Lorsque je consulte le statut, le Csrutil est bien disabled mais lorsque je copie une image PNG, JPG ou JPEG puis la colle sur le petit logo du dossier à modifier (via Cmd+I), j'obtiens une sorte d'image à la Aperçu et l'aspect du dossier (ou son raccourci) ne change pas.


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2016)

Ouvre l'image souhaitée comme icône avec Aperçu, puis cmd-a pour tout sélectionner, cmd-c pour copier

Ensuite cmd-i sur l'application ou le  dossier dont tu souhaites modifier l'icône et clique l'icône originelle en haut de la fenêtre d'info, puis cmd-v pour coller l'image.


----------



## black-hawk (11 Août 2016)

Le résultat est identique


----------



## r-dc (11 Août 2016)

Bonjour,
au risque d'être un peu lourd si vraiment tu procède bien comme il faut...
Tu fais vraiment comme ça : _



 _ ? (à _2:20_)

(Ps. J'ai pris cette video au pif, c'est plus simple pour montrer et être certain que tout le monde se comprend)


----------



## black-hawk (11 Août 2016)

Oui je fais exactement comme sur la vidéo!
Est-ce que vous pensez que le problème peut venir d'une case à cocher ou décocher dans une rubrique des Préférences Systèmes?


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2016)

Tu pratiques comme sur la deuxième partie de la video avec l'image png ouverte d'abord dans Aperçu?


----------



## black-hawk (11 Août 2016)

Oui je fais exactement pareil.
Désormais ça marche pour les dossiers mais pas pas pour les Alias. J'essaye depuis le début sur un alias.


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2016)

Ca n'a jamais fonctionné avec un alias!
Un alias reprend l'icone du fichier dont il est l'alias en lui ajoutant une petite flèche courbe.


----------



## black-hawk (11 Août 2016)

Alors dans ce cas je modifie d'abord le logo du dossier PUIS créer l'alias 
Désolé pour l'agitation, mais peu être que ça aidera quelqu'un à l'avenir.
Merci pour votre réactivité en tout cas les gars!


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2016)

No problemo


----------



## bidou1230 (4 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour!

J'ai une question, si vous avez la réponse avant que je ne teste... j'ai suivi vos démarches, tout a fonctionné correctement. Si maintenant je réactive le SIP, mes changements d'icônes seront perdus ou conservés?

Merci d'avance, bonne journée!

Bidou.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2016)

Salut *bidou
*


bidou1230 a dit:


> Si maintenant je réactive le SIP, mes changements d'icônes seront perdus ou conservés?



conservés !


----------



## bidou1230 (4 Septembre 2016)

Merci!


----------

